# Die for America or feed...



## fathersforfreedom (Nov 12, 2013)

...China, one prep at a time!?

Hey all,

I'm a super confused Prepper noob, with a "made in China" problem. 

Help!

If you're a big fan of China you probably won't get me.

On the other hand, am I making a big deal out of nothing?

How important is buying China free preps to you veteran preppers?

Should I just buy blindly knowing that I'll be contributing to 
the China that has a hidden agenda on my future?

Are your preps made in America or are you surrounded by Chinese preps?

Do you consider were a prep is manufactured before you buy it?

Would appreciate your views because I got a headache!

Best

Frank


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My first concern is the ability for myself and my family to survive. My biggest preps are food, guns and ammo, none of which comes from China. Would I buy something made in China if I needed it? Yes, see my first concern.
I remember years ago many things we manufactured here were sent to China, because "nobody wanted to work those low paying jobs anyway" as it was explained. I thought it was a big mistake then, and still do. Yeah, people would rather make $25 per hour than $15, but then $15 per hour looks pretty good if you are working at Micky D's for $7.25,


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I buy made in America as much as I can, whether it's for preps or for anything else I am purchasing. It's not always possible though, and while there are some situations where I'll go wanting in order to meet my principles, one thing I will not do is be unprepared simply because I couldn't find what I needed with a US flag on it. There's a lot of items made in other countries other than China that I'll happily purchase, and if I ever find a US made equivalent of something I already have, I probably will swap it out as soon as I can.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I buy made in America as much as I can, whether it's for preps or for anything else I am purchasing. It's not always possible though, and while there are some situations where I'll go wanting in order to meet my principles, one thing I will not do is be unprepared simply because I couldn't find what I needed with a US flag on it. There's a lot of items made in other countries other than China that I'll happily purchase, and if I ever find a US made equivalent of something I already have, I probably will swap it out as soon as I can.


My NRA hat has an American flag on the outside. On the inside a tag says made in China


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The bigger problem with this now is actually finding made in America product. Yes they are out there, I just recently purchased a few flags and they where Made in America, both of them. But it is getting real hard to find Made in America product.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First of all, welcome to the group. I too try to buy American when ever possible. Like Moonshinedave, when you need an item for your preps and all you can find is foreign stuff, I buy it. But I try to stay away from Chinese. I'll try and look for other countries, hopefully our friends, like Israel. I also try to buy military surplus when possible.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> My NRA hat has an American flag on the outside. On the inside a tag says made in China


I don't know if I'm taking this harder than I should, but I was in a store the other day that had a John Wayne gifts section. Not a single damn thing in that section was made in the US. I can understand why my clothing isn't made here, we're slightly tougher on slave labor than other countries, but isn't that an outright insult?

2020 elections, Myon Ping Hu is taking the clear lead...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

Made in China stuff bothers me, too, but not enough to affect my plans. I guess you could search for goods made elsewhere and then decide to go for something made in China, because it really wouldn't make sense to stand on principle and starve or die. Perhaps there's a business opp here for someone.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Let't take it a step further, made anywere but in the U.S.A. Some items are impossible to find made in U.S.A. including phones, cameras and T.V.s.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another option then is to buy only secondhand where possible. You're not funding any corporate pockets (or questionable governments (wait, is there any other type?)) that way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I gave up on trying to avoid Chinese products a while back, when I realized there was little available that was made in America. Nowadays, I do my best to buy only food grown in America.
Anyone else remember when Walmart proudly sold "Made in America" products? Those were the days.


----------



## fathersforfreedom (Nov 12, 2013)

Great insights already. Thanks for your time.

I feel my headache slowly dissipating.


----------



## fathersforfreedom (Nov 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> 2020 elections, Myon Ping Hu is taking the clear lead...


Lols. I remember my dear Mother saying, "be careful what you ask for".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chinese stuff bothers me to a degree. Remember all the toys that had to be pulled because they had lead or DTD or other hazardous chemicals in the plastic our children or grandchildren chew on and ingest these poisons. Then it was the plastic storage container. Now it's our dogs and cats. What's next. I will not buy any kind of edible product or food storage container that says China on it. I just hope that food processed in the US is not packaged in container manufactured in China. But then again, US storage container are probably made from plastic resin imported from China. When I worked for Warner Bros., they would sell all the destroyed video, and cassette tapes, and CD, and DVDs and the plastic jewel cases (all ground to destroy them) to a Chinese company. The building I worked in sent out shipping containers full of this scrap plastic to be recycled over there. What happens to all of it? I know it gets back here one way or another. Remember when the pollution joke said Detroit cured their pollution problem by putting it in the tires of the cars they built and shipped it out of the state. Maybe China does the same thing by mixing a little haz mat with each plastic item they manufacture.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite Made in China story was watching a program on TV, something like a How It's Made or other non-fictional thing, and they were in a Chinese factory showing a few of the different processes they used there. They interviewed a couple of the workers, and one of them said something I'll never forget (true and funny at the same time); "I cannot believe the shit these Americans will buy.".

In slightly broken but mostly clear english, I'm not kidding, those were his exact words.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Do I like buying Chinese made shit? No. Do I always have a choice when I make a purchase these days? No. Now if they have what I need to survive and no one else is making it or selling it, then I will do what I need to do. While I don't like supporting them the bigger concern to me is will it work and will it last, that's the real question. The second biggest worry is their lack or quality control and does the metal meet the specifications as claimed. I have had some great knives that were made there but I have seen some others that were supposed to be quality steel that obviously were not and wouldn't hold a edge long enough to cut a stick of butter. Given a choice I would rather buy American if that's possible, its quality made and still somewhat competitively priced even if I do have to pay more. Im just not going to cut my nose off to spite my face.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

You have to remmeber we are no long the industrial power. China is. Made in America very hard to find. But if you want fries an a burger we are no 1.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> My NRA hat has an American flag on the outside. On the inside a tag says made in China


Always pisses me off about the NRA, all their gear is made in China.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Our Government sold out to the Chinese along time ago for their greed, if you feel bad about buying things you need for your family welfare due to your commitment to made in the USA, its not your fault your government let them sell it here cheaper..Do what you need to do to put your family first..Your government isn't..Just my opinion.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I get a lot of my stuff second hand. I actually get my American made stuff second hand. 

My famous story was when I was looking for a pipe wrench. The Chinese one was $10 and the American made one was $25. I passed on both. 

Then a friends Grampa died and I got a lot of stuff from the estate for helping move stuff, including an American made pipe wrench. Didn't cost me a dime except my time to help. 

If anyone is following my other posts, I just got a sink to replace my old yellow one. It says U.S.A. on it. I bought a drip system, USA on it. 

There are certain things that can not be avoided. Electronics, clothes, appliances (most. Not all) and disposables. For those, I do buy the cheapest possible. They're not getting more money from me than necessary. 

As far as food, I'm growing my own. When I shop, I avoid china, thailand, or any other out of country foods. I also avoid food that isn't marked either way. It's hard. Very very hard. But doable. Local markets, farmers markets and such. 

I figure if my ancestors didn't rely on china, than I don't need to either. 

I don't need the most current phone. Mine is an iPhone 4. And is a few years old. I ran the phone over with a car, replaced the screen, and kept going. 

I don't have a fashion sense. I don't need name brand clothes. My wardrobe consists of old company shirts, jeans that are second hand, probably third hand. Clothes from friends that lost weight and don't fit. 

My shoes are DC brand, and were second hand brand new. I wear them until there are holes in the soles. I can usually get 2 years until holes start. 


I guess what I'm saying is that if I have to buy other country stuff, I get it second hand if possible. I try to get American stuff new, but sometimes the cost is prohibitive and I get it second hand. Food is the only thing I get first hand. I even found out that craftsman tools that used to be American is now Chinese. Bummer. I used to buy only craftsman. I'll keep looking for Chinese free tools.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd love to buy only American products, but I have to live in reality and live in my means. The reality is too many needed things aren't made in America anymore and a lot of the stuff that is isn't always affordable. It sucks, but it's out of my hands. American's made it this way whether with their votes or direct action. They get to reap what was sewed. I voted for people who voted to make it this way so I'm reaping and watching our country sink a little lower each day. Get closer to the edge each day. I'll buy what American made I can and buy from Mom and Pop stores when I can too, but I have to live in my means and live in this reality. I hope in time it changes and am willing to put lead and fire to see it done if a couple millions other would like to join me.









::redsnipe::


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I dont have a problem buying chinese either. 

In economics you learn that some countries have resources other countries do not. This creates trade between the countries. This has been going on forever. Just look up the spice routes in india to europe. 

The japanese did something after world war 2 that we should have.... they invested a large amount of their gdp into technology and afea failed attempts later, became the worlds go to place for electronics. Chinas resource unfortunately is a very large unskilled labor force that are cheap. Interestingly enough, we are not the only country that has a made in china problem. Austrailia e en tried to pass laws banning chinese products, it failed miserably. We just need to deal with it and concentrate our resources into something other countries dont so that they will have a made in the usa problem. That would be awesome, but until then, im gonna buy the best deal i can.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If I can make it myself I do. That way it is made in America and inexpensive. If I can't make it I don't need it - at least most of the time. I don't have a TV, cell phone and most of the electronics I own I built. My two computers I put together myself, yes there are some Japanese parts in them but nothing from China. I have a Kodak and HP printer - both made in America. I make my own knives and other metal tools. I try to be careful with my money and I enjoy doing it myself but that doesn't mean that I settle for mediocre quality.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are prepping and have the dilemma of doing it while not buying Chinese made items then all I can say is you have set yourself upon a very difficult course. Can a person do it? maybe, is it more efficient and practical to get what one need irrespective of the country it was made in. Yup!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Name something that you bought that was made in china...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A GSI stainless cup for a 40 oz. kleen Kanteen in a condor carrier,along with a spreader so it can be suspended over a fire.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can make my own... I can turn sheet stainless into cups, pans and any number of neat items. I can hammer a cake pan from aluminum, stainless or mild steel sheet.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Tarp, chow set. Waterproof matches, plastic containers, and almost everything in the bug out bag that was non consumable lol


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When the Chinese troops march into my town, i need to be able to show them a lot of their goods so I can say, "See? I supported you guys all along!"

My Falcon Menace scope was assembled in England from Japanese glass and mostly Chinese parts. I need to get the most bang for my prepper bucks, so I don't care where it was made as much as I care how it's made. Quality is quality.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a "life-time" match for starting fires. It is a compression fire starter and I made it. It works first time every time. (well I did have to stoke it twice once) It is faster than any other fire starter other than phosphorous and a bunch safer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We lost manufacturing a long time ago. The US is a service society now and not very good at that, I'm sorry to say.

My priority for buying is Texas made 1st, Us 2nd then anywhere else. There is more Texas made stuff than I would have imagined, it's not as cheap as Chinese made but it's worth it. You can't refuse to buy from other places unless you are willing to do without.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Pauls... could you post how to make that compression fire starter? That sounds practical and I like making things myself, I am a woodworker in my weekend life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The original compression fire-starters were made from wood but I made mine from stainless steel. It is a cylinder about 5 inches long and a piston on a rod that will nearly bottom out in the cylinder and a cap that makes it easy to strike the piston to drive it quickly into the cylinder. The piston needs a seal - leather, rubber, or any ring that fits the bore tightly without interfering with the sliding of the piston. I used a teflon piston seal for hydraulics. The bore diameter can be anything from 1/4" to 3/4" and I used 3/8" bore with a 5 inch stroke. 

It is a diesel cylinder.... You place a small amount of dry timber in the bottom of the cylinder and place the piston it the top. Driving the piston rapidly to the bottom of its stroke causes pressure that heats the air and concentrates it causing the tinder to ignite. You then place the burning tinder on a prepared fire bed and gently blow on it to make it burst into flame.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance of the device here, but that is downright nifty and ingenious. I think that will be my weekend project ... ill let you know how it goes.


----------

